# Oil-less turkey fryer



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Was surfing and came upon this thing on HSN (go figure).

http://kitchen-dining.hsn.com/char-...l Big Easy Oil-Less Turkey Fryer Item: 261081

It looks pretty cool, but I don't know how the bird will taste vs. fried in peanut oil. I enjoy making fried turkeys, and eating them of course, but I wonder if this thing would lead me to make more birds throughout the year. It's obviously safer, but the inherent danger of a 5 gallon couldron of boiling oil gives me a rush...or could be the beer...


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Too bad it is sold out or you could buy one and let us know.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

pretty sure that would be te new fangled technology called "roasting"






Cool that they modified the burner style, though.
Hmmm......... coffee roasting????


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Was surfing and came upon this thing on HSN (go figure).
> 
> http://kitchen-dining.hsn.com/char-...l Big Easy Oil-Less Turkey Fryer Item: 261081
> 
> It looks pretty cool, but I don't know how the bird will taste vs. fried in peanut oil. I enjoy making fried turkeys, and eating them of course, but I wonder if this thing would lead me to make more birds throughout the year. It's obviously safer, but the inherent danger of a 5 gallon couldron of boiling oil gives me a rush...or could be the beer...


You just happened upon the home shopping network? Yeah right, you're as bad as an old lady, sitting in front of the TV watching the shows in your slippers and night gown, one hand on the phone waiting to call.

Just kidding, or am I? :tg

Seriously though, that's pretty cool. I wish someone had a review or something on it. :tu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

looks like a *broiler* to me.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> pretty sure that would be te new fangled technology called "roasting"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. How can they call it a fryer? And did anyone see the video? What kind of dumbass lights his fryer first then adds the oil?


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> What kind of dumbass lights his fryer first then adds the oil?


The type of person that would buy stuff from an infomercial.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

_"The simple explanation is that infrared energy penetrates the meat&#8230;as well as creating a very high temperature that "sears" the outside to hold the moisture in. Unlike microwaves which activate water, the infrared acts upon the proteins."

_I think I'd stay with frying or my convection oven.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I will stick to frying or smoking mine.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Syekick said:


> _"The simple explanation is that infrared energy penetrates the meat&#8230;as well as creating a very high temperature that "sears" the outside to hold the moisture in. Unlike microwaves which activate water, the infrared acts upon the proteins."
> _


Harold McGee has disproven that.

*Podcast*

Book:* On Food and Cooking: The Science and Lore of the Kitchen*

--good read BTW I like that book


----------

